# τουμπέρνω τη γυναίκα από τη μια κι από την άλλη



## Alexandra (Jul 28, 2015)

Ο ίδιος ηλικιωμένος νησιώτης περιγράφει τα πρωινά παιχνιδάκια στο κρεβάτι με τη γυναίκα του:

Ξυπνάω στις εφτά. Αν ξυπνήσω και δεν σηκωθώ απ' το κρεβάτι, τουμπέρνω τη γυναίκα από τη μια, την τουμπέρνω από την άλλη.

Πώς θα το αποδίδατε;


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2015)

Αυτός τουμπέρνει ή η γυναίκα του τουμπέρνει; :)


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 28, 2015)

If I don't immediately get out of bed, I roll my wife on one side and then I roll her again on the other side. 

Κάπως έτσι, με το σκεπτικό ότι το roll έχει τη σημασία του κυλιέμαι και το κυλιέμαι μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και για σεξουαλικά παιχνιδάκια.


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2015)

Ωραίο, μου αρέσει κι εμένα το _roll_.



Και πριν με προλάβει ο χέιμαν ντέιμαν.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 28, 2015)

Σε είχα προλάβει εγώ νοερά, μια και από αυτήν ακριβώς τη σκηνή άντλησα την έμπνευσή μου... ;) :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 28, 2015)

Ο παππούς είναι παιχνιδιάρης, αλλά το κυριότερο έχει διάθεση για παιχνίδια με τη σύζυγο που είναι ίδιας ηλικίας περίπου.


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2015)

nickel said:


> Αυτός τουμπέρνει ή η γυναίκα του τουμπέρνει; :)



Δεν απαντάς σε μένα, έτσι; Εμένα δεν είναι συντακτική ή πραγματολογική απορία, είναι φωνητικό αστείο: η γυναίκα του τουμπέρνει άμα ο άντρας τηστουδίνει.


----------



## daeman (Jul 28, 2015)

nickel said:


> Ωραίο, μου αρέσει κι εμένα το _roll_.
> 
> Και πριν με προλάβει ο χέιμαν ντέιμαν.
> ...



A roll in ze hay? Madeline Kahn can sing, too: "Ah, sweet mystery of life, at last I found you..." 

As for me, in the heat of my heyday: Shake it and break it - Canned Heat






You can shake it, you can break it
You can hang it on the wall
I don't want it, mama, if it falls
My jelly
My roll
Sweet mama, don't you let it fall


----------

